#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Atualização firmware 2.1.9 para AP 300 e HotSpot 300

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do fórum Under-Linux,

Comunicamos o lançamento do firmware 2.1.9 para AP 300 e HotSpot 300.

*Novidades:*
» Gráficos Throughput e PPS.
» Splash Page, para customizar anúncios a serem exibidos nos dispositivos que acessam a rede Wi-Fi *¹
*¹ Disponível apenas para o modo de operação roteador.


*Melhorias:*
» Possibilidade de configurar mesma VLAN ID para gerenciamento do AP e SSIDs;
» Interface WEB: Velocidade de acesso aos submenus;
» Aumento da faixa padrão do DHCP para 1024 Hosts.


*Questões Resolvidas:*
» Instabilidade no serviço de identificação dos clientes conectados ocasiona a reinicialização do produto;
» Mensagem de validação no campo limite de banda;
» Botão Salvar é desabilitado equivocadamente;
» Ao desmarcar opção auto-negociação os campos da Configurações Ethernet ficam em branco;
» Instabilidade na apresentação das informações Hostname e IP na lista de Clientes Conectados;
» VLAN não funciona quando configurada no assistente de configuração;
» Exibe informações de conexão da porta LAN mesmo sem cabo conectado;
» Sem possibilidade de resolver DNS com domínio válido e que resolvem para endereços privados.

----------


## brunolmoura

Quando ativo o Splash Page, os notebooks não navegam pois não aparece o Splash Page.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Quando ativo o Splash Page, os notebooks não navegam pois não aparece o Splash Page.


Bom dia, 

Poderia nos informar seu telefone para contato?

Obrigado.

----------


## brunolmoura

> Bom dia, 
> 
> Poderia nos informar seu telefone para contato?
> 
> Obrigado.



81 98111-8051

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> 81 98111-8051


Bom dia, 

Solicitamos que aguarde nosso contato. 

Obrigado.

----------


## tecronaldo

Prezados Tenho HotSpot300 em uso, só que ele fica reiniciando aleatoriamente, já substitui fonte, o Injetor POE, liguei a fonte diretamente e não resolveu. Conto com ajuda de vcs.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Prezados Tenho HotSpot300 em uso, só que ele fica reiniciando aleatoriamente, já substitui fonte, o Injetor POE, liguei a fonte diretamente e não resolveu. Conto com ajuda de vcs.


Bom dia, 

Solicitamos que entre em contato com nosso suporte para que possamos lhe ajudar.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/contato-suporte-tecnico

----------

